
John Cleese: Nobody knows what they are talking about - DyslexicAtheist
https://blog.valbonne-consulting.com/2014/02/10/john-cleese-nobody-knows-what-they-are-talking-about/
======
whipoodle
Nobody knows what they are talking about- including us!

Nobody knows what they are talking about- including the people who like the
things we make! (Not just the people who don't like the things we make!)

Nobody knows what they are talking about- including all our idols, leaders,
geniuses, experts, and John Cleese.

